# A hunting spot in Keowee WMA Game zone 2 (2-1)



## Profmeathook

Hey folks, Professor Meathook here, I just bought and been practicing with my new PSE Reaper Crossbow. I'm planning to go hunting this year in Anderson county. I want to try my luckGame Zone 2, Keowee (2-1) but, I know nothing about the area or a good place to set up at. I also want to know if there's any hogs out there as well?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Profmeathook

Dthbyhoyt, Thanks for welcoming me to Archery Talk. PM me anytime!


----------



## Tim Roberts

Profmeathook.


----------



## Profmeathook

Thank you Tim for the welcome contact anytime.


----------



## geezer047

Hey, Welcome. No hogs yet in Keowee GMA. Better off staying below Anderson for hogs. Antreville, Lowdesville etc. You'll want to join Keowee Bowmen club, best archery club in upstate, there you can get all the info on some of the places to hunt. PM me for details.
Charlie


----------



## BGI Hunter

Welcome to AT...


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Profmeathook

Hey Charlie, 
Thanks for the welcome. That club you mentioned, The keowee bowmen? how much does it cost and where exactly is this place located? Do they allow the use of 
crossbows on their range? The reason being I don't have my compound bow here, it's in the state of Washington. Just to let you know I used to live in Antreville about 2 
years ago and didn't know anything about the area or have any friends. I now live just outside of Simpsonville, SC. Can you fill me in on the areas?[email protected] P.S. I don't know how to PM anyone and can used some advice, lol! Ernie


----------



## Profmeathook

Hey geezer047, this is my personal e-mail: [email protected] I want to talk in real time and since I'm new to all this forum business I could use some help.


Ernie


----------



## geezer047

Hi. sent you a PM
Charlie


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Profmeathook

Thanks bushmasterar15 for the welcome. Hey bud, what state are you from? I'm from South Carolina and I'm just outside of Simpsonville in the county Greenville. Did you ever hunt with a crossbow? Have you ever hunted any hogs where you live or gone to another state? In S.C. we have plenty and the majority is in the central
southwest. I did some research on the matter but never took the opportunity to go after them. Oh, I almost forgot, before I go to sleep you can call me Ernie.


God Bless,



Ernie


----------

